# Flat Tires



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

*Which Tire Blew?!*​
*Which tire has blown on you???*

Left Rear77.95%Right Rear1921.59%Left Front22.27%Right Front33.41%More than one tire33.41%I've been lucky... no flats!5461.36%


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

I've been told that the right rear tire gets the most wear and I have changed mine with the spare because it was worn the most.

I'm wondering if it is the tire most likely to fail, so here is an Outbackers Poll to get to the truth!

Walter


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

So far I have been lucky (knock on wood, and if I low a tire tomorrow while towing, I will be cheesed and probably blame it on my vote


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Not yet here either...but I know what to do when it happens because of Outbackers.com!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Four camping seasons and no flats yet.

Mike


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

We weren't so lucky







Left rear for us.

Tami


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

So far I have had 2 outback and haven't had a flat on either one yet

From what I was told most of the time the rear axle will be the one to get a flat on it
Because the front tire hits what ever and places it right in the path of the back tire

Don


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

No flats here, either.

Mark


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

No flats but I changed the tires at two years due to sidewall cracks. I went with Denman st205/75r14. The tire shop I use said they have no problems with them and they are Hecho en Mexico. Anyone have any info on them? kirk


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm on my third season with the factory Duro's.
No Flats or signs of wear....Knock on wood.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Our left front TT tire was worn almost all the way through on the inside edge. It was due to a bent axle and we caught it in time.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

No flats here either. But then I swapped out the infamous Nancos for real tires pretty early on.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I know I shouldn't say this but no flats on mine. I do keep the tires right at 50 psi.

Gary


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I have the factory (2002) DURO tires.

No issues yet with flats.

I did change out the left rear with the spare prior to our last trip because of weather cracking on the sidewall, however. The rest seemed Ok.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Just had the RR blow (explode) this past Sunday. Thank goodness for a good samaritan who pointed it out to me by honking and pointing frantically at my trailer as he passed by because we couldn't immediatly tell when it started (definitely heard the blow out as I was slowing the rigs).


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Has anyone seen this yet? I was watching RV Destinations and the RV doctor installed this on a TT to remotely monitor tire pressure









http://tiresentry.com/


----------



## srlaws (Mar 14, 2005)

Lucky so far, two seasons without a flat.

Steve


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

Just completed a 1700 mile trip to Myrtl Beach and back and no issues with the factory Duro tires.

While towing I did wonder how you could tell if a tire was flat. My mirrors are set so I can see the wheels when making a turn but on the highway they are hidden. Does the camper sway or make a noise or what? Fro those whom have had a flat how did you know?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

My son had a tire go soft a few weeks ago after he hit a small piece of steel in the highway. He thought he missed it , but it put a small slice in the side wall. He pulls a 24 ft closed car trailer and with the truck inside is 8000 lbs.

After the fact he said that he started to notice he was getting a little more sway than he used to. He attributed it to possible cross winds. He then realized that the 'change' in the trailer behavior was the tire going softer. 1 hr after he thought he missed the steel, he was at his destination and the tire had 15 lbs of air in it. Another hour of driving and it would have come apart.

The old thing of always doing a walk around when you stop only helps when you stop














. When driving and it starts feeling different, check the tops of the trees to see if the cross winds have increased. A 2 min stop to reassure yourself can be good. The other thing I do out of habit is when you make a turn, side streets, exits, etc, glance in your mirrors as you turn and look down the side of the trailer including the tires. A large percentage of blow outs are a result of a tire going soft and then overheating. ( the other % are the recalled Nanco's








)

Be aware of how your vehicle tows normally and if it feels different, there usually is a reason whether it be crosswinds, headwinds, ruts in the road from big rigs, tire, etc.

John


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Glad to hear no serious problem and he saw the problem before it got worst
Like you said I always watch the tree tops when driving
and DW ask what I keep looking at in the mirrors
I do the same thing John

Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

So far so good...no flat tires for me.

...now of course you know I'll have one on my next trip out.


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO (Apr 17, 2004)

Mine was RR, absolutely freaky looking at the poll results. Wonder if it has to do with the way a typical road is crowned to have water run off...


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

hyewalt34 said:


> I've been told that the right rear tire gets the most wear and I have changed mine with the spare because it was worn the most.
> 
> I'm wondering if it is the tire most likely to fail, so here is an Outbackers Poll to get to the truth!
> 
> Walter


Right rear - wasn't a blowout; it was a roofing nail causing it to leak down.

Sluggo


----------



## mjs518 (Oct 24, 2004)

Right rear for me too








Checked and inflated all tires to 50 psi cold before leaving home. One hour from home a trucker pulls up next to us and starts honking his horn. I then notice smoke billowing out the right side and thankfully am able to get on the shoulder of the interstate to start the change for the spare. The tire was totally shreaded. Fortunately no damage to the Outback. Was able to get the trailer up using the durango jack on a 2x6 base.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

mjs518 said:


> Right rear for me too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad your damage was limited and your family was safe.


----------



## edt (Jan 30, 2004)

Second to last trip I noticed one tire was low and filled it before leaving home. It was still ok when I arrived at the campground. I checked all the tires the day before leaving. That same tire was down to 25 lbs... I starting filling it (my envoy has a small compressor) and could hear and feel air leaving the tire. The hardest part about changing the tire was undoing the nuts which I had torqued up to 110lbs - had to get a new tool (grin). I also had to borrow a jack (I invested at walmart and now have my own).

Problem turned out to be a nail in between the treads and was eaisily fixed with a plug - this tire is now my spare.

Ed


----------



## out4fun (Aug 22, 2006)

So far so good no flats with us.









Angelo


----------



## Dean_P (Mar 20, 2006)

Just had the Right Rear blow out this past Monday on the way back home.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Has anyone seen this yet? I was watching RV Destinations and the RV doctor installed this on a TT to remotely monitor tire pressure
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice







I have that in the new Yukon..............awesome feature.

Tami


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

We had the right rear blow out and shred on our way to NH last fall. Thank God for a nice man who pulled up next to us and told us, we hadn't even noticed. When we looked, the tire was completely shredded!

Tim always checks the pressure and adjusts everything before we go anywhere. It was freaky to think that the tire blew and we didn't even feel it, or notice...

Hope everyone has safe trips! and be careful out there


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

Blew a rear left tire on an unmarked cross-cut in the road near Halifax NS this past season







insult to injury was the rear left TV tire, blew the sidewall out on that too







Worse yet it took NS transportation 6 months to determine it wasn't there fault







And I though Sask had bad roads!


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

No blow outs, but I did pick up a nail once. We left our camper in storage in the Outer Banks for a few weeks between trips. I must have picked up a nail between dropping it off in storage and the trip back to the campground. I had the tire repaired on the way home as soon as we left the campground.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

So far lady luck has been good. No flats









Thor


----------

